# zoomgroom by Kong?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone have the ZoomGroom by Kong? I am tempted to get one but was wondering if anyone had this grooming tool?

I have the Furminator the ejector one but the ZoomGroom may be something to use inbetween I am not sure!

Any insight on this item?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I work at a place where they're recommended all the time, and they do work. It's going to be better for dogs with shorter hair...I would imagine that longer hair would just get tangled in the nubs.

HOWEVER...this thing is nothing magical, and honestly does the same thing as scratching your dog with your fingers. I would just save the 8 bucks and do that. :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I use it for my cats, they have medium length coats and it works really well. It gets out enough hair to make another cat, not kidding.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw one at petco on line and it was around 7 somehting on sale but you had to buy 60$ worth of stuff for free shipping which I am all into! But then they had it on amazon for $9.49 I believe so I am still tempted with what you have said to get one! Ummm hate to admit this but I am a nail biter UGH! Horrible habit but one hard to break so with my fingernails may be a treat for the dogs. Well the labs. The ori pie has long hair so not for him! And my beagle maybe maybe not he's a fuss bucket! Still debating though with what you have told me whether to get it or not!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I use it for my cats, they have medium length coats and it works really well. It gets out enough hair to make another cat, not kidding.


Maybe i will just try it then!:smile: even though its for the dogs! You could make a cat pillow with all the hair haha! I know when I use the furminator I do this outside I could actually stuff something with all the hair haha!:biggrin:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Go to a feed store and get a rubber curry comb for horses for $2, it's the same thing!
I have a rubber curry comb and it works wonders on my boxers' short hair. Hair keeps coming out as long as I brush.
I also have the furminator or walmart's version of it and my dogs' coats are too short for it to work very well. It's annoying to manually pull out the hair from the teeth after every other swipe.
With the curry comb you can just tap it on the sidewalk or whatever and the hair comes off the brush.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

g00dgirl said:


> Go to a feed store and get a rubber curry comb for horses for $2, it's the same thing!
> I have a rubber curry comb and it works wonders on my boxers' short hair. Hair keeps coming out as long as I brush.
> I also have the furminator or walmart's version of it and my dogs' coats are too short for it to work very well. It's annoying to manually pull out the hair from the teeth after every other swipe.
> With the curry comb you can just tap it on the sidewalk or whatever and the hair comes off the brush.


Wow 2bucks! now that is a great bargain! And I love bargains! THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I use the ZoomGroom on my Danes and its GREAT!!! I use it once a week instead of bathing. 1,000 times better than rubbing with your fingers. :smile:

Problably wouldn't be as good on longer haired dogs.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love if for my German Shepherd! I use both the furminator and Zoom Groom. I can use the Zoom Groom on places Iam unable to use the furminator. The Zoom Groom gets more hair out of her coat than just running my fingers through it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I use the ZoomGroom on my Danes and its GREAT!!! I use it once a week instead of bathing. 1,000 times better than rubbing with your fingers. :smile:
> 
> Problably wouldn't be as good on longer haired dogs.


And since I am a famous nail biter which I have mentioned, this would be good for the dogs! That is that I am ordering one!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Jodysmom said:


> I love if for my German Shepherd! I use both the furminator and Zoom Groom. I can use the Zoom Groom on places Iam unable to use the furminator. The Zoom Groom gets more hair out of her coat than just running my fingers through it.


I am so now convinced I have to have one or gee two with four dogs hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> 1,000 times better than rubbing with your fingers. :smile:


Well not with man hands, maybe.... :biggrin:

And you can't rub, you have to scratch.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a furminator and while it gets a lot of the hair off, I detest having to pull the hair out of th comb every stroke. 
I have a zoomgroom and really I only like it for my Boxer. My medium haired dogs (GSD mix and Corgi) I prefer furminator. It jsut works a lot better on the shorter haired dogs in my experience. I use it before and after baths for annie, and i don't feel like she leaves hair around the house much after that.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I really use both my hands and the rubber curry comb with mine. The comb gets lots of hair out and loose and after several strokes I take both my hands and try to wipe the hair off their bodies. It just keeps coming and coming! It would probably not be so much hair if I brushed more often though.

It works REALLY well on the short tight coat of boxers, maybe your beagle too. Not so sure about the labs but hell, it's only about $2.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I ordered it for $9.40 from amazon! I also want to get that comb for $2 having 4 dogs that would be a good thing (gee Martha Stewart saying ugh!) 
I should get the zoomgroom soon!
I have the furminator buit with the ejector hair button. I like it it works nicely. I would not want to be picking all that hair off it! I like the ejector factor of it! My back yard of course is covered in hair but "eh its a back yard! I have bald spots on the lawn also so the hair can fill in those spots haha!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I got my ZOOMGROOM and just wanted to again thank everyone for the encouragement to get it! I have had it for a little bit now and have used it so far everyday haha! My yellow lab Sandi seems to think that every time it is out it is for her and only her haha! She absolutely loves it. And yes with the long haired dogs it gets too much hair in it but :eh the dogs do enjoy this unique tool a lot! thanks again all for sharing your thoughts on this product! Now I am certainly going to recommend this to everyone! My Yellow lab will be my testimonial for endorsing this product haha!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I used the furminator on my cavalier, and it was annoying.
Cleaning the teeth constantly was irritating and he shrieked when I pulled too hard (bear in mind he is the wimpiest dog ever).

I am never getting another shedding breed again after getting my spoo.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I used the furminator on my cavalier, and it was annoying.
> Cleaning the teeth constantly was irritating and he shrieked when I pulled too hard (bear in mind he is the wimpiest dog ever).
> 
> I am never getting another shedding breed again after getting my spoo.


I have the furejector one that you just press the button on top and the hair comes off. I actually dont mind it. I would not like to be pulling the hair off at all! The ejector one is much easier I find! My dogs actually like it. Ha they must be itchy haha! But I do remmeebr when I did my yellow dogs legs with it I did it either too much or too hard she never cried but she had like these patchy spots on the back of her legs ! I was so upset I thought I was doing great but I have learned not to do this UGH! I really in all honesty still do not know what I did but I have never done this again Yikes poor dog! And of course I dont do her legs now that I guess is the ticket! And she was loving the furminator and she still does haha! Oh well I do though like the ejector one! 

PRODUCT REVIEW :: The New FURminator Range


----------

